# Hurricane Ridge



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

For anyone who's interested - 
I'm riding Hurricane Ridge Rd. on this coming Sunday. We're departing from the visitor's center at the bottom to do the 17 mile climb starting at 1:00. Just stop by if you want to ride up. There are no guarantees of staying together, but there's nothing wrong with starting together. 

If you come, bring money for park entrance (I think it's $7 now?), and a flashing rear and solid front light (required for the tunnels). 

The goal is an under-2-hour ascent which should be relatively manageable. With me as always will be the kiddo (10 years old) who will be tackling his second major hill climb of the season (after Mt. Constitution in 40 minutes earlier this year).


----------



## KojoAkimbo (Dec 6, 2010)

Just found out there's an annual organized ride: "Ride the Hurricane", which will be August 7 this year (2016). They close the road to auto traffic, and your $40 gets you drinks and snacks on the way up (can't imagine stopping on the way down), and park admission. This sounds like fun (weather willing):

RideTheHurricane - Port Angeles Regional Chamber of Commerce, WA


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks very interesting. Would love to be in shape to do it. Maybe some day.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Definitely doing this.

Going to use it as motivation to lose this last 10-15lbs between now an then


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Great point. I should be doing that exact same thing. Working on it but not there yet by any means.


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

I might be trying this at the sanctioned event in August. After a major injury 10 days ago, I really want to be back in shape in time for this one. Last year, we did 2 hours on the ascent. This year, health willing, I'd like to target 1:40.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Bah, family is in town that w/e.
Seems like something always comes up. One of these years...


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

RRRoubaix said:


> Bah, family is in town that w/e.
> Seems like something always comes up. One of these years...


So you bring the fam to Port Angeles and tell them to have a few hours of fun in town while you ride. Problem solved.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

KojoAkimbo said:


> Just found out there's an annual organized ride: "Ride the Hurricane", which will be August 7 this year (2016). They close the road to auto traffic, and your $40 gets you drinks and snacks on the way up (can't imagine stopping on the way down), and park admission. This sounds like fun (weather willing):
> 
> RideTheHurricane - Port Angeles Regional Chamber of Commerce, WA


that is tempting. And i live right there in Victoria too. I see the road is closed to cars from 7am to noon. Have only ridden the Ridge once before, 12 years ago


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I wont be able to make this ride this weekend. I do hope to get over there for a ride before the riding season ends though...


----------

